
China’s Social Credit System:Millions Banned from Taking Flights, Trains in 2018 - onetimemanytime
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/2186606/chinas-social-credit-system-shows-its-teeth-banning-millions
======
mac01021
This is by far the most favorable, least ominous, reporting I have encountered
on China's social credit system.

------
squozzer
Sounds like a perfect complement to the Green New Deal - use social credit
scores to deprive deplorables of transport, energy, shelter, and food.

